# A GOOD article to read...



## JBI (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't often read advice columns that have GOOD information when it comes to buildings, codes, home inspections, etc. But this one isn't too bad...

http://realestate.yahoo.com/info/expert ... -3k-repair


----------



## fatboy (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: A GOOD article to read...

WOW, that's kinda scary.........the guy actually did have some good advice, seemed pretty knowledgeable. Good find John.


----------



## AegisFPE (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: A GOOD article to read...

I was more entertained by Barry's response to Steve, who wanted to review the local building code for the addition of a garage to his home:



> The building codes are not available online. The organizations that write and publish those codes are in business to sell books to building inspectors, contractors, architects, engineers and others. Free online access would defeat their efforts to make a profit.


He goes on to proffer that even if the codes were available, the homeowner wouldn't be able to understand them.So, Barry offers the following advice to Steve:



> The best approach in your situation is to draw up a set of construction plans for the garage and submit them to your local building department for approval. The building official can advise you on pertinent code requirements. During the construction, the municipal inspector will inform you of changes needed to maintain compliance with codes, and you can ask further questions as the work proceeds.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: A GOOD article to read...

Oh great! Another design and build, by inspector review!


----------

